# Random flashing lights



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I have a 99 Nissan Sentra. When I first bought the car, it had the keyless entry remote. Not too long ago, the remote stopped working. Just the other day, the hazard lights began to flash randomly by itself as if I where unlocking/locking the doors. I was told to change the battery or the remote might be dirty, but I don't have the remote. The doors do not lock/unlock but the lights flash as if I was pressing the button on the remote. Any ideas what might be causing this? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dschan (Oct 11, 2006)

*Similar problem on 2000 Altima GXE*

Hi,
Did you ever solve this problem? My 2000 Altima recently started doing this. The lights randomly start flashing as if the remote were being pressed, even though it isn't. Sometimes it happens while driving down the road, and other times when I'm not even near my car (reported by coworkers).


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Hay dschan, never did solve the problem. As a matter of fact it just happened again a few days ago. The only difference between mine and yours is that mine does not flash while the car is running (to my knowledge at least). I believe the door locks unlock as well. I don't know what to do about it. I'm almost positive it's my remote though, because it only happens when I'm at home. Although I don't carry the remote with me (I just found the remote) it's still activating the door locks and lights by itself.


----------



## dschan (Oct 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the update*

I found these suggestions on other posts:
- Replace the battery in the remote
- Disconnect the main car battery and fuses for about 30 minutes to reset alarm system.

Haven't had a chance to try these yet.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give both a shot and see what happens.


----------



## acidbathagent (Apr 24, 2009)

did anyone figure this out? My 2000 maxima does the same thing, while parked and also while driving down the road.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I can't remember, but I think it was my remote. Since I found it I haven't put the battery back in. Hasn't happened since.


----------

